
OmniSci and Intel Collaborate to Bring Accelerated Analytics at Scale to CPUs - randyzwitch
https://www.omnisci.com/company/news/omnisci-and-intel-collaborate-to-bring-accelerated-analytics-at-scale-to-cpus
======
pinewurst
I'm curious what the relative acceleration is between NVIDIA and Intel and how
this is affecting their NVIDIA relationship.

~~~
williams_aaron
I'm with OmniSci, and it's a good point. The relationship between NVIDIA and
OmniSci remains strong and strategic. We've always talked about our focus of
running the fastest software on the fastest hardware, and in fact the platform
has always taken advantage of both GPUs and CPUs. Adding Intel as a partner
and offering a focused edition for CPUs expands the platform to an even larger
community of developers and data analysts. So this is additive, it doesn't
take away from our work with NVIDIA.

